# Need help with if_gre



## dvdmandt (Apr 4, 2012)

Hi, first let me show you a picture.







Black lines mean TP cables, blue line means if_tap. BSD-HOME and BSD-WORK can ping eachother over the virtual network, so that connection works fine. The work network is 192.168.100/24 and the home network is 192.168.0/24, BSD-WORK has 192.168.100.2 and BSD-HOME has 192.168.0.2 as their physical interface addresses. The routers both have .1 in their respective network. BSD-WORK has 10.0.0.1 and BSD-HOME has 10.0.0.2 on their virtual interfaces.

My goal is to let all red boxes communicate with each other, so I followed the second example in the manpages of if_gre. When I had done that, BSD-HOME could ping 192.168.100.2 but not 192.168.100.1 or any other system on the work network. The same goes the other way as well. 

I realize I'll have to modify the routing tables on my windows machines for this to work, but first I want to make sure the FreeBSD machines can communicate with machines on the other network.

Any ideas?


----------

